# Advice on Ebay Lipstick (another one)



## Amethyst (Dec 12, 2005)

I got a lipstick on Ebay and the auction ad said "standard shipping $2.50" and then received the package and the postage meter label read .49 cents. 

Maybe I'm having a senior moment - but what's up with that?


----------



## Cirean (Dec 12, 2005)

Their charging processing fees? Maybe it cost $2.01 in gas to drive to the post office LOL :icon_roll


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 12, 2005)

Listen (err read) to this! The lipstick is brand new, not in packaging and I paid $18. something for it (all of which I was aware of) but I think I was ripped off for shipping.:icon_evil


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah sellers do that Amethyst.. I paid $6 for shipping once and the shadow arrives in a regular envelope and it cost them 85cent to send it. I was mad.. I spoke to a few of my online friends about it though and sellers do that kind of stuff all the time. They add $$ for petrol to post office, bubble mailers etc..


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 12, 2005)

I could understand if the seller even made it $1.00 or a little over a $1.00 but $2.50?! :icon_roll :icon_lol:


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 12, 2005)

I think maybe only one purchase I ever made had a close match to the actual shipping cost. They are always over. I always check to see how much it will be before bidding (b/c sometimes they charge a lot more than what the item costs, as in 2 or 3 times its price in shipping). I just see how much what I want to bid on is, then add their shipping, then if it is still a good deal alltogether, I bid. Some do say they are charging part of that as handling, I saw one that said "drive to post office, stand in line, put in envelope" I mean come on, lol.


----------



## Chrystal (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree! lol.. It does get annoying! Sometimes shipping is way over priced. I can see adding on the bubble mailer and boxes etc. but adding on the extra $$ just to make a little more off of your auction is horrible! Like some of the people on their trying to have 6.00 shipping for a 5g jar with 1/4 teaspoon sample is silly!!


----------



## karrieann (Dec 13, 2005)

Yeah, you really have to watch s&amp;h costs. I have seen this one person who sells body jewelry and people were posting negative feedback because they were charged like $12-13 to ship. But when you looked at the price they paid for the jewelry it was .01! So it probably wouldn't be worth it for the seller to sell the jewelry for one cent and .50 or even a dollar for shipping. That is how the seller made $. And it was clearly stated in the auctions.

I just factor in the shipping cost to the price I am willing to bid up to and when it arrives and the shipping was less, oh well. I knew it when I bid and I accepted that.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 13, 2005)

The reason why they are doing that is because of the Ebay fees. Ebay can't take fees from shipping so sellers have been bumping up the shipping prices. Unfortunately there isn't anything you can do. For next time, check the S &amp; H before bidding to make sure that it is reasonable.

Sorry that this happened to you.


----------



## Chrystal (Dec 13, 2005)

I didnt even think about that!! Thanks for saying something..it makes a little more sense now why some have high shipping costs.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 13, 2005)

It totally sucks cause as far as I know there isn't anything you can do about it.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 16, 2005)

This always happens to me! They always try to make a few bucks off of shipping. Last item i got from ebay was the MAC temptations cool lipglass set and i paid $8US. Well then i get my package and it cost them about $3! Like i know ppl are trying to make money anyway possible but don't over do it!!! Or they charge so much for shipping and send it in an envlope with a 50cent stamp on it meanwhile i was charge $6! It drives me crazy but everyone does and i have too but only but an extra dollar or two just incase my shipping quote wasn't accurate.


----------



## LuckyMe (Dec 16, 2005)

It is against ebay rules to price gauge for shipping. That person needs to be reported to ebay.


----------



## makeup_nerd (Dec 19, 2005)

I look for the ones that ask you to enter a zipcode and then it calculates the shipping cost for you. I bought from one seller that had that feature, and when the package arrive, the amount that it said on it was exactly what I paid for..... and it was pretty cheap too.... But I'm sure some seller find ways to rig that feature too. That's the thing with Ebay, you gain some, but you lose some...


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 19, 2005)

It's annoying when you see postage one price and what you get is much less. But you bid knowing that was the post and packing charge. If you thought it was too much then you should have asked for a break down of the charge *before *you bid.


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, live and learn. :icon_roll I read the shipping charges carefully but I didn't expect the markup to be *THAT* freaking high. That to me, is clearly a rip-off. No matter what it states in the initial advertisement. Phooey on the rip off artist. She's lucky I'm not leaving her negative feedback. I'll chalk this one up as experience.


----------



## OverallBeauty (Dec 20, 2005)

I sell on eBay and I put it so its calculated by the zip code cause its closer to

what it would really cost in shipping.

I think the reason why the cost for shipping is so high for others is cause of

the fact they only got .99 cents for the item so I think you are right they are

trying to make their money back by over charging which I think is totally

wrong.

The fact that eBay charges for having your item up there is why I think also

they might be why it was over charged. I know that I had one item up and it

cost me $5.80 to post it and the item went for $1.00 and I had the

shipping so it was calculated and I didn't make a any money on it. But thats

what happens on eBay.

That person really should be reported that way too much for shipping for that

small a item. It makes the rest of us who are honest look bad.


----------

